# Drywall to wedi transition at an outside corner and on a wall



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## CanadaReno (Aug 16, 2021)

Nealtw said:


> View attachment 665196


Thanks for this. I like this idea. Would I mud over the drywall J? Would you recommend a metal or vinyl product or does it really matter?

I have since received another idea from elsewhere:


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

CanadaReno said:


> Thanks for this. I like this idea. Would I mud over the drywall J? Would you recommend a metal or vinyl product or does it really matter?
> 
> I have since received another idea from elsewhere:
> View attachment 665203


I would stick with the plastic J out to the edge of the backer board Nice straight edge for the tile edging to fit against.


----------



## CanadaReno (Aug 16, 2021)

Nealtw said:


> I would stick with the plastic J out to the edge of the backer board Nice straight edge for the tile edging to fit against.


Ah got it. So if I use the plastic J as you drew it, then I make sure it aligns with the edge perfectly. But if I do anything else, then I am building up the corner where I need to put tiles?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

CanadaReno said:


> Ah got it. So if I use the plastic J as you drew it, then I make sure it aligns with the edge perfectly. But if I do anything else, then I am building up the corner where I need to put tiles?


Yes. And that build up would not likely be perfectly straight.


----------

